# Where have all the 22's gone



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I have been to 5 different places in the last two weeks here in Columbus and nobody had 22 ammo in stock. If someone comes across some here in Columbus please PM me where.

Thanks!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

good luck, you have to get there early...I haven't seen any for some time....never thought it would ever be like this with 22 ammo....but it is.....and sucks bad....can't even go out and do any plinking because you can't replace it


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's odd you say that. I have found several places with .22's over the last few weeks. I thought it may be getting better. Did you try Cabelas or Blackwings? I have found them in other counties also but I travel to 17 different counties and check many places. It could very well be I just timed it right when I stopped too.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

The only place I've found locally is at a new gun range in Newtown, east of Cincinnati. But at $36 for a box of 500 it ain't cheap. But they have had a few boxes both times I've been there. The funny thing is WalMart still had the listing for the Winchester 555 box up on their site. $19.95 for the box. Of course it does say "out of stock".


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

When the new Field and Stream store opened in NKY a couple months ago they had pallets full. They had CCI standard velocity for $29.95 a brick, which was $5 more than the normal price pre-panic. They had a two brick limit so I picked up 4 bricks, and being a nice guy, gave 2 bricks to the youth program at the club.

I've had 4 bricks in an ammo can on backorder from Brownell's since 2/4/13. They sent an email a month or two ago asking to verify the order and address and said all orders will be shipped when available. I just hope they ship before the credit card expires next October.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

A friend of mine lives around mansfield close to fin/feather/fur - He just brought me last weekend a brick of 500. It was $39.99. This should last me a little while.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

glad you found some!!! never thought I would see this....especially with the 22's ....and none on the shelves


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

UFM82 said:


> WalMart still had the listing for the Winchester 555 box up on their site. $19.95 for the box. Of course it does say "out of stock".


I haven't shot any of those yet, but at least they are a true hollow point unlike the dimple ones that Remington and Federal claim are hollow points


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i just got an email from "cheaperthandirt" they seem to be loaded with .22's and happy to sell.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

From what I've read, there seems to be a large number of people buying large lots to re-sell on the internet. I've heard that gun stores are doing the same thing with Walmart 22 ammo.

They buy for $23 a brick, then sell them for $40 and up. 

Don't know if it's true, but there's a video with a Walmart clerk offering to text people for $2 a text when the ammo is going to be put on the shelves. 

Things sure have gotten crazy...


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

There is a line everyday at cabelas of people buying ALL the 22 ammo. It's gone in minutes of opening. These people go online and gun shows and sell it for 2-3 times more than they paid. That's the only reason it is the way it is. Tell everyone to stop buying anything over priced or from for sale adds or gun shows. If people stop buying from them they won't keep buying up all the supply because they don't have customers to buy it.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

cheaper than dirt had it, tuulu or something like that 250rds for 37.00


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

TomC said:


> cheaper than dirt had it, tuulu or something like that 250rds for 37.00


That's outrageous. I bought Remington 525 bricks for $19.99 4 weeks ago.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Who would have ever imagined that 22's would become so scarce. Cheaper than dirt should just be honest and change their name.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Kind of hard to do, but if everyone quit buying for six months theses guys would dry up and things would get back to normal.

I won't buy 22s until this craziness stops.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

joebertin said:


> Kind of hard to do, but if everyone quit buying for six months theses guys would dry up and things would get back to normal.
> 
> I won't buy 22s until this craziness stops.


Same here. Haven't bought any in over 3-4 years, always kept my bank at 4-5k and have always been like that for 25 years. Unfortunately some people have been hit hard finding some for their .22's. I can recall several pre-Obama shortages over the last 35 years and told myself I'd never be caught without ammo. When this ends, after everyone that was caught off guard hoards there stockpiles it will return to what it was. But this one will take some time, several years IMHO, hope I'm wrong, but prepare to ride it out. Just bought my youngest daughter a SR22 several weeks ago, got home and gave her 1k of 22's to take to her house. Glad I've kept my ammo bank what it is, Slip.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am not much of a pistol guy, I shoot target rifles and shoot Wolf match target bullets they have always been $60 a brick or more very few gun stores carry them so when I find them I buy a few bricks. I have about 8 bricks on hand and know where I can find them if I need more. The dealer does not put them on the shelve and only sells to local long time costomers. Wish he had some plinking 22 I do have a couple guns I would like to have cheaper ammo for, I can't hit anything with a handgun anyway but would just like to play.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Who pays 40 bucks for a brick of .22 ? oh yeah hoarders and idiots


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Some people go to gun shows and buy them for $70


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Havent seen any at my local WM in months, Vances has it every once in awhile.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Seen some at Fin Feather Fur (Ashland) yesterday.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

ive been waiting for a yr now for my local wall mart to get some-they got everything except 22lr what a joke-i know a few places that have it but im not paying 10.00 for a 50 pack or 45.00 for 500 they can choke on it.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

A fb buddy of mine has been picking up 2 bricks at a time every trip down in circleville.It's a new place called Excalibur Outdoors. On main street,1/4 mile east of st rt 23. May be worth a trip for the folks south of columbus!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I got a 333rd brick from olde English the other day for 20 bucks. They had 333rd white box Winchester for 20, and Remington 500rd golden boy for 25.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

saugmon said:


> A fb buddy of mine has been picking up 2 bricks at a time every trip down in circleville.It's a new place called Excalibur Outdoors. On main street,1/4 mile east of st rt 23. May be worth a trip for the folks south of columbus!


Keep meaning to stop in and check them out.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll check that place out next time down that way....thanks for the tip....I did find a few at a local walmart on Bethel rd in columbus cci hp's only 6 100 pack's with 1 for the daily limit....that is the brand I prefer to hunt with so I was happy to get the one....would have liked two just to sight in better with the same run and freshness


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Cabelas had an entire shelf and then some today. It lasted 2 hours with a 1 box per person limit....


----------

